# Problem with mobilego



## ajayun (Apr 29, 2011)

Greetings to everyone..:smile:
I am back to tsf, my favorite online tech forum.
Let me get straight to the issue..
I was using wondershare's mobilego for connecting my mobile- samsung gt-s5360 with my laptop running windows xp till feb this year.

today when i used the same software in my laptop, it was not detecting my phone.. and adb.exe was crashing infinite times.

i use this software for controlling my apps from laptop and also for file transfer.

pl help me to solve this issue or help me by suggesting any other similar software except samsung kies.


Thanks in advance...:dance::smile:


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi did you try reinstalling with the latest version


----------



## Babbzzz (Jul 14, 2011)

Do you have adb enabled on your phone?


----------



## ajayun (Apr 29, 2011)

adb is enadbled in th pc.. and us debugging is activated..


----------



## ajayun (Apr 29, 2011)

I tried reinstalling.. but no use


----------

